

How I Lost My Hacker News Name - sullivandanny
http://daggle.com/lost-hacker-news-3055

======
cleverjake
"I’d also hoped that I could convince them to let me change my account name to
dannysullivan..."

I contacted PG a while back about changing my username to something else, and
he replied

"Unfortunately due to a design flaw in HN there is no way to change
usernames."

------
sp332
This is probably a good place to point out that the "email" field in your
profile is ONLY visible to HN admins. So if you _want_ other users to be able
to see your email, you should also put it in your "about" field.

------
ryandvm
I'm not sure why I expected there to be more to this post.

